# Angelschirm für die Brandung



## DonUrlaub (16. Juni 2002)

Bin begeisterter Brandungsangler. Suche jedoch noch eine gute &quot;Behausung&quot; für schlechtes Wetter. Ist es sinnvoll, einen Schirm zu benutzen oder sollte man gleich lieber etwas mehr Geld in ein Schirmzelt oder ähnliches investieren? Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## Kalle (16. Juni 2002)

Hi Don Erstmal willkommen auf dem Board #h
Ich benutze seit Jahren nur einen Schirm.2,50 m Durchmesser.
Das reicht mir.
Andrere kaufen sich extra ein Schirmüberwurf,oder ein Schirmzelt.Es kommt auch ganz darauf an wie oft du zum Brandungsangel fährst.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Juni 2002)

*Moin*

Moin Don, und herzlich Willkommen im Board.

Das ist die erste und wichtigste Frage: &quot;Wie oft willst Du an die Küste?&quot; dann &quot;Was willst Du ausgeben?&quot;

Sicherlich reicht für ein paar Einsätze ein normaler Schirm zwischen 2,30m und 3,00m Durchmesser. Ist auch am günstigsten. Als nächstes kommt dann das Neue RuckZuck Zelt von Cormoran für 130 Euro und dann ein BeachBuddy, kostet um die 200 Euro.

Ich persönlich nutze mein BeachBuddy seit 4 Jahren und hatte noch keine Sorgen damit.






Zum Herbst werde ich mir aber das Neue RuckiZucki Teil zulegen, es hatte mehr Innenraum-Platz (2m x 2m x 1,60m Hoch)




(&copy; Cormoran)


----------



## DonUrlaub (16. Juni 2002)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Das geht hier ja super schnell. Bin echt begeistert.

Bin relativ häufig an der Küste (ca. 10-20 mal p.a.).
Habe mir das neue Rucki-Zucki von Cormoran auch schon angesehen.Ich bezweifel allerdings, daß diese Dinger auch den starken Stürmen an der Nordsee standhalten. Hast Du dieses Teil schon getestet bzw. in der Hand gehabt?
Von welcher Firma ist denn dieser Beach-Buddy, wo kann man ihn günstig kaufen und welche Innenmaße hat er? Hält er auch einen stärkeren Sturm aus und wie lange dauert das aufbauen?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Juni 2002)

*Booh*

Das sind nee Menge Fragen 

BeachBuddy, vertreibt glaube ich Dega noch, sind in 2 Minuten aufgebaut (Kein Thema) steht bis Windstärke 9 ohne Probleme, zur Sicherheit sind hinten 2 Ösen für Sturmleinen mit Säcken (Sand, Steine)

RuckiZucki  Zelt, hatte ich schon in der Hand (Daiwa Cup) aber noch nicht Live getestet. Wie gesagt das dicke Ende kommt bei mir im Herbst wenn ich es mir angeschafft habe 

Gruß Marco


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Juni 2002)

Na Marco....... nicht das Du noch der Sturmsegler am Strand wirst !!  :q    :q 
Halt mal lieber nen paar Säcke voll mit Sand bereit.    :q


----------



## Hummer (16. Juni 2002)

Das Original Beachbuddy ist von Sundridge Tackle UK, einen Nachbau gibt´s von Dega.

Das Teil von Sundridge ist aus einem festeren Stoff gefertigt, die Verarbeitung ist aber recht schlampig, bei dem Preis eine Unverschämtheit. Früher war sie besser.

Das Dega-Strandzelt ist etwas höher, hat aber eine kleinere Grundfläche. Der Stoff ist dünner, die Verarbeitung aber besser. Billiger ist es auch.

Beide Beachbuddies sind sturmfest - das Ruckizuckiteil, ick weeß nich, ick weeß nich...

Wenn Du einen Schirm benutzen willst - sichere ihn unbedingt mit einem sandgefüllten Baumwollbeutel (die Dinger aus dem Supermarkt).

Ich habe mal an einer Deutschen Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln teilgenommen und meinem Schirm mit einem fetten Sandhering gesichert. Als ich meine Ruten kontrollierte, sah ich plötzlich den Schirm sich wild überschlagend den Strand entlangkobolzen...

Bevor er jedoch dutzende sündhaft teure Brandungsruten knicken oder gar hoffnungsvolle Meisterschaftsaspiranten ernsthaft verletzen konnte, warf sich mein Nachbar todesmutig auf den rasenden Wetterschutz und konnte ihn stoppen (Ich glaube, ich hätte mich auf den Boden geworfen, wenn das Ding auf mich zugekommen wäre  ). 
Er gab mir den Tip mit dem Beutel und seitdem steht der Schirm auch bei Sturm felsenfest.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## MichaelB (18. Juni 2002)

Moin,

ich würde auch eher zum Dega-Camp oder original Beach Buddy raten, die Erfahrung lehrte mich, daß alles andere sich über kurz oder lang (und bei ordentlich Wind) entweder nicht mehr gescheit aufbauen lässt oder baldigst weg fliegt.

@Marco: und was machste dann mit Deinem jetzigen Beach-Buddy    ???

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: jaja, ich muß es jetzt zugeben, mein Zelt-Wagen-Stuhl von Angeldomäne ist bei richtig Wind in der Brandung gar nicht so der Hit...


----------



## JuergenS (18. Juni 2002)

Dann will ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich rate dir zur Anschaffung eines BB.Es bietet doch einige Vorteile gegenüber einem Schirm,z.B. 3-seitig geschlossen(besonders sinnvoll wenn der Regen plötzlich von der Seite kommt  :e  ),einfach aufgebaut und steht auch noch bei 7 Windstärken sicher am Strand.
Nachdem es mir letztes Jahr meinen alten Schirm mal wieder beim Brandungsangeln zerbröselt hat hab ich mir das BB von Dega zum Hochteitstag schenken lassen    und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Anschaffung mag zwar im ersten Moment ein wenig teuer erscheinen aber wenn du dir überlegst wie viele Schirme du schon dem Wind geopfert hast oder noch opfern wirst dann ist es gar nicht mehr so viel. 

MfG Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2002)

Moin!
ich habe ein BB von Dieter Eisele. Das ist zwar in der Grundfläche nicht so groß aber dafür höher. Und im Sturm stand halten kann das auch sehr gut. Ich habe das jetzt zweri Jahre in benutzung und hatte noch keine Probleme. Vom Schirm für die Brandung würde ich abraten.


----------

